# Would like to professionally increase antenna reception



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

Looking for experienced, even on the side, for Madison channel reception problem.
Have Winegard HD9095P with no preamp/filter. UHF Yagi roof mount. R66 cable - no spllitters.
App 5yrs old. All Madison channels app. 42mi away from Watertown house. Receive excellent reception on their NBC, PBS, CW, and ABC channels but marginal, at best on their CBS and FOX channels.

If interested in looking let us know your experience, fees, etc.
920-2612624
Thank you in advance


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Interestingly enough, the CBS station (WISC) shows on TVFOOL.COM to be your second strongest channel in Watertown. The only thing I noticed, is the two channels you are having difficulty with are rather high up in frequency (channel 50 and channel 49). Its possible that your coax cable has enough attenuation at those high frequencies, as to render those channels problematic. 

Before I paid someone to come out there, I would slap a decent preamp (channel master 7777) preamp on your mast. This should boost the signal enough to overcome your coax loss. You could also replace your cable with some low loss RG11 or RG6QS to further improve the signal from the antenna to the receiver.

Hopefully you have a rotor up there, as you should be able to get Milwaukee, and probably Chicago and Rockford Ill at night there.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Probably won't get Chicago. I am south of 94 on western edge of Waukesha County with 4 cheap Radio Shack antennas on a 2 story house and I get all Milwaukee and Madison channels very strong, but only Rockford at nighttime hours.


----------

